# Radiator shutter bmw 2021 serie 2



## Ilieser98 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys,
I am having a problem finding how to plug the color cables like it should go. I bought the kit to fix it but now I don’t know in whick I have to put them. The harness have 4 cables and it goes to the radiator shutter.
I attached a picture


----------

